# Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb



## Zalabaksa (25. Juli 2011)

Liebe Praktiker,

Bitte gebt mir ein paar tips zu meinen Fragen. Nun ist "eigentlich" alles gut gelungen, aber die Eintrübung im Teich verschwindet nicht. Nach dieser heftigen Regenwoche mit viel Sturm und gewitter ist alles wie vor einem Monat. leicht grün und wiedersehr trüb. Mir ist doch mehr Lehm in den Teich gelaufen als ich dachte. Gerade hinten beim Bergchen habe ich jetzt noch eine Drainage gemacht und dort, wo der Bach hinkommt (rechts) auch. Aber erst jetzt! Lehm ist ja eigentlich gut, weil er Phosphat bindet, aber es soll bitte wieder absinken!!?
Zudem ist mein Insel eigentlich zuniedrig geraten, weil mein Gärtner doch nicht richtig gemessen hat.
Mein Prinzip ist der FG von naturagard mit 2 Sammlern und einer 16000 l / h Pumpe.

Was sagt ihr dazu??

Ach ja und noch ne Frage: Mein __ Wassersalat hat närstoffmangel, weil er im Schwimmteich schwimmt. kann ich ihn nicht doch etwas füttern?
Danke für eure Tipps ursula Zalabaksa


----------



## Maifisch (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hallo Ursula!
Ich hatte das Problem mit dem trüben Wasser auch. Seeeeehr lange. Ich habe vor Monaten die Ufermatten eingelegt und sie mit Sand beschwert (Sand habe ich nicht mit Wasser ausgespült) und da hat er sich schlimm eingetrübt. das ist jetzt ca. 4 Monate her. Was ich gemacht habe, ich habe oben Wasser reinlaufen lassen und zwar solange bis er übergelaufen ist (und meine Pumpe sich verabschiedet hat -- Typ anno dazumal). Er war zwar immer noch trüb, aber in der letzten Woche hat er sich wieder geklärt. Ohne Pumpe. 
Jemand hat mir geschrieben, sie hat auch Sand drin und den hat sie ganz festgetreten. Hab mich nicht getraut, wegen der vielen __ Schnecken. Aber jetzt ist er wieder bis zum Grund klar. 
Von den Bildern her, sieht er aus wie meiner vor ein paar Wochen noch. Kannst ja mal nachgucken - Seit Wochen trübes Wasser - im Portal. 
Und es stimmt wirklich: man muss wahnsinnig viel Geduld haben. 
Ich hoffe, er wird bald klar, weil ich geh jetzt auch viel lieber raus. 
Regen und Gewitter haben wir hier zwar selten, aber einmal hat es richtig geschüttet und da konnte ich an der Farbe keine weitere Trübung feststellen, war immer gleich. 

LG Sonja


----------



## karsten. (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hallo

ich denke , dass die Trübung nicht vom Lehm herrührt sondern 
von Grünalgen.

1 Monat ist ohne Wasserbewegung    nichts  

da hat sich noch kein Biotop etabliert

wo bei 
durch den flachen "Lehm - Strand" wird natürlich immer wieder bei Regen alles eingeschwemmt.

mfG


----------



## Zuckerschniss (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hallo Zalabaksa,
zuerst mal ein großes Lob für Deinen Riesen-Schwimmteich.
Was mir auffällt, ist der große Erdwall an 2 Seiten vom Teich, von dem Erdreich und somit Nährstoffe in den Teich geschwämmt werden könnte. Das könnte auch zum Dauerproblem werden. 
Und dann fällt mir auf, dass Du sehr wenig Pflanzen im Teich hast. Sicher, Dein Filterbereich wird in den nächsten Jahren zuwachsen, aber so lange willst du wohl nicht auf klares Wasser warten wollen.


----------



## Zalabaksa (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hi dank für die Tipps, also warten und tee trinken:smoki, So grün ist er nicht, aber Lehm hat halt doch auch Närstoffe, und ???  Meine zwei Bergchen sind beide nun mit einer Drainage ausgestattet, weil ich schon gesehen habe, dass ich da nicht drumherum komme. Ich habe nun mal den test mit dem Waserglas gemacht aus meinem Filtergraben komme genau so "klares" wasser raus wie im Teich ist. Als stell ich jetzt mal die Pumpe ab:beten
Mein Stolz nagt halt, weil ich am 5. 8. das Einweihungsfest mache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bei den Pflanzen bin ich etwas überfragt, denn ich kann ja im Schwimmbereich keine Pflanzen einsetzen, wegen der fehlenen Nährstoffe (mein schwimmsalat ist schon ganz gelb geworden).
Und im Filtergraben sind 170 Pflanzen "auf Arbeit" .

LG ursula Zalabaksa
http://www.repage5.de/member/ursula417

Mercie ursula


----------



## Plätscher (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*



Zalabaksa schrieb:


> aber Lehm hat halt doch auch Närstoffe, und ???
> Mercie ursula



Lehm puffert Nährstoffe. D.h. bei einem N.stoff Überschuss nimmt es welche auf und kann sie bei einer Mangelsituation wieder abgeben.


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*



Zalabaksa schrieb:


> Bei den Pflanzen bin ich etwas überfragt, denn ich kann ja im Schwimmbereich keine Pflanzen einsetzen, wegen der fehlenen Nährstoffe (mein schwimmsalat ist schon ganz gelb geworden).



Hallo,

wegen der fehlenden Nährstoffe kannst du keine Pflanzen in deinen Schwimmteich pflanzen
Die Nährstoffe befinden sich schon im Wasser und werden durch den natürlichen Eintrag von außen noch erhöht. Also ich finde, Wasserpflanzen gehören in einen Schwimmteich - außer man mag es nicht, wenn einem die Hornkrautwedel beim Schwimmen um die Beine streichen

Deinen __ Wassersalat kannst du mit Flüssigdünger über die Blätter düngen (draufsprühen). Es gibt spezielle Dünger für diese Zwecke, wenn du normalen Volldünger nehmen willst, ist eine starke Verdünnung  (0,3%tig) wichtig, da sonst die Blätter verbrennen würden.

petra


----------



## Maifisch (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hey Ursula,
ich hab mir grad deine Bilder von deinem Wahnsinns Teich angeschaut. Also ich find, du kannst guten Gewissens deine Einweihungsfeier starten. Weil dreckig sieht das Wasser jetzt wirklich nicht aus. Nur grün, aber sauber grün. 
Also gutes Gelingen!!! 

LG Sonja....und nicht vergessen -- es ist Natur und Wasser macht auch was es will


----------



## Zalabaksa (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hallo Petra, Mein Festchen ist super gelaufen und ich hatte sogar 70 -80 cm Sichttiefe, so gut wars noch niiiieee!
Zu den Pflanzen: Meines Wissens nach versuche ich ja über den FG (170 -200 Pflanzen) die Nährstoffe aus dem Schwimmteich (ST) heraus zu bekommen. Also alle 15 Min 15 Min pumpe an und die Bodenablagerungen, die die Nährstoffe beinhalten in den FG pumpen und dort verstoffwechseln zu lassen. Deshalb habe ich kaum Algen (und schon gelben hungernden __ Wassersalat); und bekomme einmal einen schönen KLAREN See! Soweit die Theorie. Wenn ich nun mit Substratkübel die Pflanzen in den ST stelle, auf die 20 cm Terasse beispielsweise, dann sieht das zwar hüpsch aus, aber ich trage dann doch NO3 und PO4 in den ST ein, das mir sofort die Algen ernährt???

Das mit dem Sprühen mach ich, danke LG ursula zalabaksa


----------



## Zalabaksa (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

hi Zuckerschniss, danke dir für dein Reisenlob! LG ursula


----------



## Zalabaksa (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hi Sonja, Jetzt hab ich was durcheinander gebracht, ich wollt mich auch bei dir nur mal kurz bedanken. Das Festl war sehr schön und die Sichttiefe war mit ca. 80 cm super gut. LG ursula


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hallo Ursula,

du musst!! natürlich keine Pflanzen in deinem Schwimmteich haben, aber: 1) ein Kübel mit einem Substratgemisch aus Sand und Lehm bringt dir keine Nährstoffe in's Wasser und die Pflanzen verbrauchen in erster Linie Nährstoffe...es sei denn, sie gammeln vor sich hin
und 
2) sind submerse Pflanzen wie z.B. __ Hornkraut oder Krebsscheren nicht substratgebunden...d.h., die kannst du einfach in den Teich werfen (das Hornkraut ggf. mit Hilfe eines Steines an einer bestimmten Stelle versenken) und dort verbrauchen sie dann an erster Stelle Nährstoffe. Wenn dein Problem überhaupt ein Nährstoffüberangebot sein sollte...vielleicht ist es auch nur Ungeduld

Die Einweihungsparty ist ja jetzt gelaufen und du kannst dich mal zurücklehen und deinem Teich beim Teichwerden zuschauen
petra


----------



## Zalabaksa (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Lehm im Teich macht alles trüb*

Hi pema,
ja nun war alles und gut wars. Fest  und viel Besuch. Heute 20.9. habe ich nur noch 18 Grad aber ich war noch mal drin. die Trübung hält sich bei ca 80 cm sichttiefe aber das ist gut so, sonst sieht man nur die Technik am Boden.Die Pflanzen expoldieren und dem Salat habe ich eine gute Woche in eine Becken mit dünger verfrachtet, danach ausgewaschen und dann wieder eingesetzt. Dank Tip von dir bin ich draufgekommen. LG Ursula


----------

